# Questions of a newbie



## dwb82 (Sep 21, 2006)

I am curious about what i should do to become a Police officer. I know that this subjestis probably posted a bunch of times, but i have a few questions i need to have answered. 

where is a good academy to go to for someone that lives in Leominster MA?

How much will it cost to go?

Will any kind of government tutition payment pay for the academy or is it cash money?

Is it better to go to school first or go right to the academy?

should i attempt to go to a Non civil service town and apply part time? or try a mid to larger city? 

when is the next civil service for Police officers?

any other information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## FutureCop23 (Sep 24, 2004)

dwb82,
Unfortunatly the MPTC Academies no longer accept self-sponsors, which are individuals who pay their way through without having a full-time job when they get out. As for the Civil Service, I believe the next test will be in April of 2007. My suggestions would be to; try to find a local department with an auxiliary department which will give you some experience in the field. An auxiliary department may also send you to the Reserve/Intermittent Academy which is nowhere near the training you receive at the full-time academy but it's better than nothing. It can't hurt to look into non-civil service departments as well. One option many others are considering, at least that I have talked to, are looking out of state... Those would be my suggestions, but there are many people on here with a lot more experience and may be able to offer better advice so sit back and wait for the replies. You may also want to do a search on this subject as well... good luck!


----------



## dwb82 (Sep 21, 2006)

could i get the names of a few deptarments in the area i live in that will accept auxiliary officers?? i live in Leominster MA.... also what are the physical requirements for a police officer in MA? will an out of state dept hire someone from MA? sorry i have soooooo many questions.


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

dwb82 said:


> could i get the names of a few deptarments in the area i live in that will accept auxiliary officers?? i live in Leominster MA.... also what are the physical requirements for a police officer in MA? will an out of state dept hire someone from MA? sorry i have soooooo many questions.


dwb82 - check out this link.... it should help you out a little with finding aux depts...

http://www.reservepolice.org/Links.htm#Massachusetts


----------

